# Is the Husqvarna 235R a good unit?



## ANewSawyer (Jul 3, 2015)

Found a used Husky 235R semi locally for $150. It seems to be about 40CCs which is right in the size I was looking for. I will want to look at the piston, of course. Anybody know anything about the 235R? Thanks!


----------



## Crow99 (Jul 4, 2015)

Can't speak directly to the 235 but I've had a 232r since about 2002. It is i think the 235's smaller sibling at about 31cc. It has been an excellent trouble free unit. I put a kit in the carb a couple of years ago and that's about all. Piston and jug still look perfect and it starts in 3 or four pulls when cold and 1 pull when warmed up. I've always used a 40:1 mix. I use the grass blade a lot and the saw blade maybe 30% of the time. These were real nice machines.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 4, 2015)

I figure it is decent for what it is meant to do. Now I just need the guy to get back in touch with me...


----------

